
Recurrent Independent Mechanisms - teetertotter
https://openreview.net/forum?id=BylaUTNtPS
======
albertzeyer
On ArXiv: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.10893](https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.10893)

------
deehouie
Looks interesting so I jumped to the experiments. The bouncing balls example
as in Fig 3 looks rather unconvincing. When collision occurred in +12, LSTM
has no problem learning the bounce-off, its trajectory is a little off
compared with RIM.

This reminds me of anther paper[1] which addresses a very similar problem.

[1] Srivastava, N., Mansimov, E., & Salakhudinov, R. (2015, June).
Unsupervised learning of video representations using lstms. In International
conference on machine learning (pp. 843-852).

EDIT : They use exactly the same bouncing MNIST dataset as in [1]. I'm
surprised they didn't cite this paper.

